

Nearby Friends launches new notification service for Facebook Places - matthodan
http://nearbyfriends.com

======
iworkforthem
I quite like it, it's not too intrusive, and definitely make it easier to
catch up with my friends. Best if the notifications service serve the 4square,
gowalla and facebook community.

